

CastChat – Broadcast messages to other users near you - Shout_App
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jonkussmann.castchat

======
Shout_App
Push messages to other users phones around you. There is no need to sign up,
and you won't have to constantly refresh to see if any new messages have be
sent - you will get notified!

What do you guys think of the idea? Any feedback would be appreciated :)

~~~
valarauca1
So its whisper app minus the sign up and images?

~~~
Shout_App
That is one way to look at it :) Another major difference is that you cannot
go to a new location and see old messages. You can only see the ones sent
while you are there.

Unfortunately, that means it's difficult to see content while there are few
users, but is nice in that you will only see what is current.

Thank you for your reply!

